

ClippyJS - Add Clippy or his friends to any website for instant nostalgia - stevewilhelm
http://www.smore.com/clippy-js

======
skrebbel
Somehow, I find the MS word UI even more impressive. You can edit the page,
move blocks around, and so on! Pretty well done for something that has no
application at all.

~~~
milesokeefe
Most of the heavy lifting comes with contenteditable, but it is impressive
nevertheless.

~~~
rushabh
Wow! I am a frequent visitor of HN and did not know such an awesome feature
existed. Wonder why is it not used so often?

<http://html5demos.com/contenteditable>

~~~
skrebbel
Don't get too excited. Its cross-browser support is a mess that makes getting
HTML 3.2 layers work to on IE4 _and_ Netscape feel like a party.

------
daeken
This is actually really neat, but isn't this a pretty blatant copyright
violation? Reimplementing agents in JS would be fine, but using their actual
content seems to cross the legal line.

------
neoveller
Oddly enough, I'm very compelled to believe Clippy may be a very useful on-
boarding tool for new users to websites.

~~~
jasondenizac
don't do it, man

~~~
neoveller
Just until you've clicked close on him enough times... then never again...
you'll miss him, you'll see.

------
iwaffles
It looks like you're writing a comment. Would you like help?

------
clippit
It has been discussed before on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038194>

------
freditup
Aww, it's missing the robot I always used to use! Pretty funny though, it
would be useful for a decent April Fools Day joke. Nice job.

------
ignostic
Didn't everyone hate clippy?

Someone do a test and tell us the effect on bounce rate/time on site. For
science.

~~~
bilalq
Yeah, but everyone loved to hate on clippy. Results would swing the opposite
way.

------
mrdazm
Incredibly coincidental that you did this. I was talking to a friend today and
brought up forgotten Clippy. Glad to see it reborn and given the JS plugin
treatment!

------
BigFatGangsta
ClippyJs is pretty nice... I used it in <http://uglyhack.appspot.com/boingy/>
for pure nostalgia.

------
obeattie
Prepare to see this everywhere next April Fool's day

------
glennos
I'd love to see this as an easter egg in Windows 8.

------
zerostar07
GestureLeft and right seem to be wrong.

